#  > Engineering Studies Abroad - Study Abroad! >  > Study in Canada - Study abroad in Canada - Study in Canada after graduation >  >  Btech in computer science from Canada or UK? What is the difference in costs.?

## rocky-cen

Hey FaaDoOs..

My younger brother rohit is planning to go abroad for his Bachelors in Engineering. We scouted a lot on the internet but could not find a substantial reply to our query--

*What  is the average fee required in a year for BTech in computer science  from a Canadian university? If I study the same course in UK, what is  the difference in terms of the costs?

*Kindly help us make a decision fast so that we can start the application processs...

Thanks..  :): 





  Similar Threads: Study after Btech in Canada? What is the difference between computer engineering and computer science & engineer? Btech in Canada

----------


## saloni

It is very critical that you factor in the total cost of a programme and not just the fees in a single year while comparing your foreign study options. 

Technology and engineering programmes, in the UK and Canada differ in both the duration and nomenclature. In Canada, the BTech programme offered at various universities is of four years’ duration, similar in structure to that in India. However, the equivalent degree programme in the UK is a BSc and is of three years’ duration. 

While comparing costs, you should factor in the tuition fees, as well as living expenses, cost of travel, entertainment, clothing and other expenses to arrive at your likely total expenditure. 

*For a Canadian BTech programme, your annual total expenses would be approximately 30,000-40,000 Canadian dollars. Over a four-year period, this would translate to approximately Rs 60 to 80 lakh, depending on the university you* *attend (1 CAD = Rs 48.60 approx). 
*
*In the UK, the tuition fee and other living expenses would range between 25,000 and 30,000 pounds. This works out to Rs 60 to 80 lakhs over the three years (1 GBP = Rs 78.00 approx). 
*
So, while the annual expenses in UK are higher, the additional year that you will spend in completing your BTech programme in Canada will bring the overall costs to be similar. In addition to costs, you must also factor in other criteria such as ranking of the university, strength and specialisation of faculty in your subject area, placement track record, likelihood of finding a job straight after completing your course, regulations related to work permits and visa rules. 

Hope this helps you to make an informed decision...  :):

----------

